# Thinker at twelve!!



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Bibelot Cherod Tinsmith (Thinker) leisurely enjoying being twelve. His birthday was this week, and he is still a spunky, spry old gent!! We love him, and I hope my Mom is smiling from Heaven at how her heart dog has fared since she left this world.


WOW Arreau,Thinker is beautiful,what a handsome boy! He looks great at 12,you would never know his age!!:beauty (2):


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thinker is one of the prettiest silvers I have seen. Happy Birthday Thinker!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you both very much!! He is a handsome fellow with a spirit that is beyond words. He moved in with me after my Mom passed away and has become my loyal guardian. He watches over me all the time and wherever I go, he follows. I am glad he shares my life.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

He is indeed handsome! You both are very lucky to have each other


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Jak...we are indeed!!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

He's just gorgeous. I'm sure that your Mom is looking down and is VERY happy with how well he's doing. I hope you have many more great years with him.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

My, he is so regal looking! What a gift you are for each other.
He really does not look his age.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thank you both very much!! He is a handsome fellow with a spirit that is beyond words. He moved in with me after my Mom passed away and has become my loyal guardian. He watches over me all the time and wherever I go, he follows. I am glad he shares my life.


Aww this gave me goosebumps! Thinker is a gorgeous boy and i would of never guessed he was 12! I think its great how you have Thinker and im sure he reminds you of your mom and its just nice to have something around that you love as much as your mom did. Im sure Thinker has many many more good years in him!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Rockporters....I have done everything the way my Mom would have so hope she is happy with her old gentleman's life here.

Alicia....he is as fit as a fiddle, but he has a pretty horrendous heart murmur which the vets feel is caused from ver y bad teeth. We have a catch 22 because the vets will not touch his teeth because of his heart and tell me his heart would improve if his teeth could be cleaned.

Mister....I wish he could live forever. He is a touchstone for me to my Mom. When he goes, it is going to almost like losing her all over again. So, we just enjoy each day with him and love him with all of our hearts and pray he does live for a long time.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Thinker! You don't look a day over 7!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Marian said:


> Happy Birthday, Thinker! You don't look a day over 7!


Ha,ha,ha!!! Thinker says thank you!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

If I ever have a silver poodle someday (it's on my wish list!) I'd love him/her to be 1/2 as gorgeous as Sir Thinker!! I cannot wait to meet him!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

wow 12! happy birthday Thinker!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> If I ever have a silver poodle someday (it's on my wish list!) I'd love him/her to be 1/2 as gorgeous as Sir Thinker!! I cannot wait to meet him!


He is a handsome goober isn't he?? You will love him. He adores every single person he encounters, and he enjoys other dogs. For about two minutes, he thinks every girl canine is a paramour, then he gives his head a shake and just welcomes the newbie. But, what???? A silver??? What if I am not breeding them you traitor!! Just kidding.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> wow 12! happy birthday Thinker!!!


Yep, our old man. Thank you for the wishes!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Awww.... Happy Birthday Thinker. He is a gorgeous silver. How special to have him watch over you like he did for your mother.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Thinker is beautiful. I meet one of Bibelots standards a few weeks ago at a pet show. She was beautiful too. I was thinking of getting a silver from Susan Fraser but we dicided on a black.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

BFF said:


> Awww.... Happy Birthday Thinker. He is a gorgeous silver. How special to have him watch over you like he did for your mother.


Thank you. And it is special. It touches my heart when I look out of the bath tub and he is laying on the mat beside the tub, or bless his heart, if I leave the livingroom and go to the office, he realizes I have left and follows me down. He is a loyal soul.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

poodlelover said:


> Thinker is beautiful. I meet one of Bibelots standards a few weeks ago at a pet show. She was beautiful too. I was thinking of getting a silver from Susan Fraser but we dicided on a black.


Her silvers are beautiful. She has been doing this for so long that it just seems to be second nature and she knows who best to breed to who to get this gorgeous platinum colour. Thinker's colour though is the best I have ever seen. So even and light.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thinker is very handsome. So glad you could take him in and thankful for the joy he has brought you. He is a gorgeous silver.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll add this beautiful new picture to my collection of him! 
He's still very lovely and his face doesn't show his age. How nice!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

desertreef said:


> I'll add this beautiful new picture to my collection of him!
> He's still very lovely and his face doesn't show his age. How nice!


Thank you!! Do you have these??? He is nine in these and his ears were my Mom's pride and joy. Enjoy!!! (Sorry....I repeated one of them!)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Thinker is very handsome. So glad you could take him in and thankful for the joy he has brought you. He is a gorgeous silver.


It is purely my pleasure and honour to have him with me. We had discussed his living with me years before Mom's passing because he was her heart, and she only wanted me to have him, knowing how much I loved him and how I would care for him. His being here makes me feel close to her, and I swear sometimes I can feel her smiling when I lay my hands on him.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I love the picture in the grass. Thinker absolutely fits that picture. It makes my heart happy to know that you two have each other. I wish you many more happy, healthy years!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> I love the picture in the grass. Thinker absolutely fits that picture. It makes my heart happy to know that you two have each other. I wish you many more happy, healthy years!


Thank you so much!!! I pray he lives to be an old, old man because I panic thinking about him being gone.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Bibelot Cherod Tinsmith (Thinker) leisurely enjoying being twelve. His birthday was this week, and he is still a spunky, spry old gent!! We love him, and I hope my Mom is smiling from Heaven at how her heart dog has fared since she left this world.


Looking very handsome at TWELVE! I am sure your Mom is very proud of you and all that you are doing. Give Thinker ( what a unique name) a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY hug


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Buck said:


> Looking very handsome at TWELVE! I am sure your Mom is very proud of you and all that you are doing. Give Thinker ( what a unique name) a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY hug


I would be happy to do that. I will tell him this one is from you!! Thank you Buck!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He is absolutely beautiful, Cherie! And, twelve years old!! I know how it feels to have that one thing that still connects you to a beloved mother. I hope he will be with you for a few more years.
_


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

That is just so sweet... he provides you with much comfort and I too hope he's with you for a few more years. 
Thanks for sending those pictures along. No, I hadn't seen them. 

His great niece will be shown next month... will keep you posted on how she does.

Karen


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you so much Spoospirit!! Yes, I suppose you would know the feeling I have having just lost your Mom. You never REALLY get over it do you???

Desertreef...I would LOVE to hear how the old boys great niece does in the ring. Please do keep me posted!! I hope for great things for her and you!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thinker looks soo hansom and he is such a sweet boy. You've done a lovely gob of grooming him again. Happy Birthday Thinker


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Thinker looks soo hansom and he is such a sweet boy. You've done a lovely gob of grooming him again. Happy Birthday Thinker


Thinker says thank you, and you can give him a birthday hug when you come over!!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

So i googled Bibelot standard poodles and found Thinker!!!

http://www.bibelotpoodles.ca/studs.html

Just and AMAZING Standard!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Mister said:


> So i googled Bibelot standard poodles and found Thinker!!!
> 
> http://www.bibelotpoodles.ca/studs.html
> 
> Just and AMAZING Standard!!!!


Thank you Mister!!! I will have to go check that out myself!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thank you Mister!!! I will have to go check that out myself!


Theres more pics of him all over that website, like in the gallery. Enjoy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Mister said:


> Theres more pics of him all over that website, like in the gallery. Enjoy!


WONDERFUL!!! I will post an album of him in show coat. Silverjoy on the Bibelot site is his daughter!! She is very pretty too! She was my Mom's baby. In the gallery Seiko is his daughter too.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Those are some great photos of him. My Mom took them all!! He is certainly a wonderful representation of the silver Standard!!


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday to a gorgeous silver boy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

april1694 said:


> Happy Birthday to a gorgeous silver boy.


Thinker says thank you very much!!!


----------

